# getting my first cat tree!



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

im getting a cat tree tuesday for twiggy and clifford, Im so excited    


Finally!

got a 4ft tall cat tree

clifford LOVES the cat tree twiggy has no interest but i think she may love the hideout!


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

That's pretty sweet. I need a cat tree, too...I plan on either making one or buying one (depends on how much time I have!) within the next month or two.

May I ask where you bought it from and how much it cost? I'm always on the lookout for good deals!


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

beware that they can be notoriously uninterested. It took months for my gal to start using it, and that was only after a lot of work tying toys to it and moving it around to places she wanted it to be (the window). Now though, its her home. My sisters cat still has never touched its tree.


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I am buying it off craigslist, they always have cat trees really cheap! and this one is very nice. its 5 ft tall beige and im getting it for $20! so cheap.

take a look on craigslist.

and I beleive with a little catnip spray and some treats my cats will take some interest :wink: 

Plus they only look out this one double window, they dont care about the other ones so if the tree is there maybe they will?


----------



## faithless (Dec 4, 2009)

Sounds like a good place to me!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

i will take a look, i would love to get more cat trees cause im sure my babies will love them


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

i probly wont buy one now, im waiting till i get mind on tuesday


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

Come to find out, the person selling me the tree already sold it, even though I said I was picking it up tuesday. :evil: 

oh well I will have to look elsewhere


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

I will.


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I second and third buying Armarkat trees. I've gotten the 6 foot and the 5 foot, faux fur and carpet, and they are really sturdy, with sisal posts and solid perches. And pretty good values for the quality. No free shipping on Amazon, but good prices. My cats use them every day, for play and for sleeping.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I'll throw another Amarkat recommendation out there. I went from 3 to 8 cats, but the cat trees I have are still standing and still taking the abuse. 

Here's my living room:









And a closer look at a couple of the trees in use:








(I don't know why and Rachel isn't talking)


----------



## china_cat84 (Apr 27, 2010)

Tasteofink said:


> Come to find out, the person selling me the tree already sold it, even though I said I was picking it up tuesday. :evil:
> 
> oh well I will have to look elsewhere


UGH! I HATE when people do that - so annoying. I've had people do that to me too. 

Amarkat is great. If you don't have the money for one right now, you can also try ebay. My SIL bought a 6ft Amarkat tree on there last year for $60 and it was barely used - the person's cat didn't like it, I guess. Always worth a look!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I agree, Craig's List can be a real exercise in frustration. You have to assume you're going to have about 3 false starts before you actually buy or sell something.

I'm another Armarkat fan. You can't beat the price and they're good trees. I bet your kitties will love it!


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

got a deal off craigslist!     


it actually worked!


----------



## cam3r0n (May 6, 2010)

You get better results if you get a proper cat tree made from natural materials, the cats find it more natural to climb them. Check out Run Cat Run!


----------



## Tiger71 (May 11, 2010)

Auntie Crazy, I love your living room!! 

The odd thing is the styling on your ceiling caught my eye..


----------



## cliffordcatt (Mar 16, 2010)

love that tree


----------



## MopyDream44 (May 10, 2010)

does armarkat have free shipping? If not how much does it cost to ship a small tree?


----------

